# Myrtle Beach & Golf



## kasowell (Mar 19, 2006)

Okay the wife and I want to play golf in Myrlte Beach during the first week of April. Can someone tell me a place we could play that we won't have to take out a second mortgage and that we won't fear for our life either from the neighborhood?


----------



## maggie mae (Mar 19, 2006)

First question......what do you consider to be a reasonable fee to pay for a round of golf in a resort area like Myrtle Beach?

Second question.....where are you staying? The reason I ask is that information will help me and others in recommending some golf courses for you to consider. You could travel for up to an hour from one end of the Grand Strand to the other but if I were you, I would want to play somewhere near where I'm staying.

Maggie Mae


----------



## ocowner (Mar 19, 2006)

Google the Classic Golf Group.  They have some nice courses.  Or, try the Myrtle Beach Golf Association, I believe - I think it's mbga.com and that may help you also.


----------



## kasowell (Mar 20, 2006)

*More Info*

[I really don't know the answer to reasonable fee. Just give suggestions and the amount please and I would really appreciate it. 

We are staying at FAIRFIELD SEAWATCH PLANTATION

Second question.....where are you staying?


----------



## ackerdl (Mar 20, 2006)

*Myrtle Beach Golf Advice*

Kasowell:

Hi!  I have some Myrtle Beach golf experience, and I have enjoyed a lot of golf there.  My first piece of advice is to go to the following link:
http://www.golfholiday.com/

You'll see a link to a golf planner that you can get --- they will send you a paper copy, but I like the electronic copy, which you can download to your computer.  It's like a page-by-page book onscreen, with videos of some of the courses and detailed information on all of them.

I have never played a really rotten course in Myrtle --- in fact, the area is so heavily built that courses don't survive if they don't condition properly and provide good service.  Not knowing what type of course you like, I'll recommend some favorites and tell you why (you can access the websites for all of them and more at the link above):

THE LEGENDS COMPLEX (short distance back route 501)
3 courses in one complex with an awesome-looking clubhouse that looks like it's right out of Europe.  "Heathland" is a European course with no water (think British Open), "Moorland" is a Pete Dye-like course with strategic shots over and around an interlocking network of Scottish Moors, and "Parkland" is a tribute to the classic, wooded Parkland courses of the US (think Augusta, etc.)

CALEDONIA and TRUE BLUE (pretty far to the South in Pawley's Island)
Hard, but awesomely gorgeous --- sister courses that are right near each other.  Both rated "Top 25 in South Carolina" by Golf Digest.  Great scenery.

MYRTLE BEACH NATIONAL
Complex of several courses (3 or 4?), including the crown jewel, "King's North" by Arnold Palmer.  Can choose courses based on ability level and price.  (King's North is the most expensive)

HEATHER GLEN
A little older, but I just really liked the layout.  Has 27 holes onsite.  What I remember is that each hole is substantially different from the one before.  Great service.

THE PEARL (East and West courses --- to the North, over the border in NC)
The site of my dream round --- ranger let me go off as a single before the 7AM tee time --- was alone with the course, the nature and my thoughts for 3 hours, watching the sun shimmer thru the morning dew.  Plays along the intercoastal waterway for several holes.

RIVER'S EDGE (to the north in Shallotte, NC)
Gorgeous Arnold Palmer course that plays along the inland waterway, including some awesome holes that carry over it or shoot toward it.  Scenic, new and in awesome shape.

Those are my favorites, but many other people may think differently (with more than 100 courses to choose from).  If you're shopping on price, pick some you like from the website and give them a call --- golf is cheaper there in the summer, but it's nicer when you are going!

Dave


----------



## toofine46 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Myrtle Golf*

Hi all:  I would suggest the purchase of a Grand Stand Golf Association card on the net. $52.50  or you can get one from the GSGA on arrival.  The most expensive card gets 1 year of golf/shopping and dinner discounts.  You can get cheaper memberships ( by the week, or month).  The full year card gets you a t-time for 4 players at about 40 courses.  Some are out of season starting March 1st.   
We played Man-O-War for $38.00 (now out of season, walk on was $83.00) included cart.
We were 4 couples with 2 cards.  Cost at Deer Track (Toski or South course) was $26.50 per person, including carts.  Mar 5-11
You get a list of courses with the card and simple phone up to 48 hours before you want to play.  (Mention the GSGA card, to be sure you don't book a tee time at a course that won't honour the card during high season. 
Good luck


----------



## toofine46 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Myrtle Golf*

Error message


----------



## jfrisk (Mar 22, 2006)

When you have been a member at least once, you can then renew at a local rate (because of being a timeshare owner) for an annual rate of $25.oo for the most expensive version of membership.

We have been using the Grand Strand Golf Association for 3 years.

Judy


----------



## gjaques (Mar 22, 2006)

The timeshare section of Seawatch (a lot of the tower units are rentals and I cannot speak for that) does have someone who organizes golf outings.  I cannot give you any idea of prices, but if we were going I would certainly check with them for prices and options as well.
Greg


----------



## PrairieGirl (Mar 29, 2006)

We just returned from two weeks of golf in MB.  The Sheraton had a golf desk and they took care of everything for us - we gave them our price range and the booked the courses within 48 hours ahead.  The best part was being able to settle up at the end of our stay on one bill.

The average of the courses we played was $50 per person, taxes and cart included.  Lots of nice courses in that price range and tons more if you want to spend more.

Feel free to e-mail me for the names of the courses we played.  You will LOVE golfing at MB - and this is the high season.  Just imagine how fortunate we would all be to go there in the fall, still have beautiful weather and golf at half the price!  Hmmm. I see an on-line search in the making......

LeAnn


----------



## ocowner (Mar 30, 2006)

I believe fall is high season once again in Myrtle Beach because of the nice temperatures in October.


----------

